# Way to go Texas Tech..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Glad I went someplace else... Just good clean fun?

http://collegesportsblog.dallasnews...texas-tech-fans-vandalize-texas-am-buses.html


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Absolutely, classless! Poor sportsmanship. It's a shame there are those that are condoning it!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

eesmike said:


> Absolutely, classless! Poor sportsmanship. It's a shame there are those that are condoning it!


x200


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like someone got a little hysterical with the details: http://blog.chron.com/sportsjustice/2011/10/its-on-between-texas-am-and-texas-tech/


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I will miss the Texas rivalries, but I was glad I attended the last game against Tceh that day. Not any fun being and Aggie at a Lubbock game.


----------

